# Moving nest boxes



## Rainbow Chickens (10 mo ago)

My parkeet, Serafina laid her eggs in one of those 8 inch bamboo bird chew toys even though there were 2 unused nest boxes. My other parakeets were picking on her and messing with her eggs when she'd get out to eat, (including the father), so I moved her with the bamboo and 3 eggs into her own cage. I also attached a nestbox. 1 baby hatched a few days ago and is growing fast, is it okay to move the baby and eggs into the larger nestbox? They're outgrowing the bamboo.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*When new members ask about breeding, we have many questions we ask to determine the level of their knowledge and experience before addressing any questions they may have.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*

*Why do you have two nest boxes on the cage?
Individual Breeding Cages - Why is this so Important?
This forum does not condone colony breeding due to the inherent risks and dangers.*
*Please remove both nest boxes right away for the health and well-being of your birds.*

*Why did you allow the budgies to breed?
Do you know which male is the father?
How many budgies do you have in total?
What is the ratio of males to females?
How large is the cage in which you have them housed? Length, Width, Height?
What are the ages of the parents who had the clutch in the bamboo chew toy?

How long have you owned budgies?
Do you have any experience with breeding?
Are you certain the birds which bred are not related?
What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?

Do you have a proper wooden nest box with a concave bottom into which you can move the current chick and two unhatched eggs now they are in an individual cage with the mother?
The bedding should be either pine shavings or aspen shavings (not dust).

Please answer all of the questions asked in this post.*


----------

